# Atlantic City: restaurants things to do etc



## bluehende (May 5, 2008)

Hi all;
    We will be in Brigantine the week of Memorial day.  Does anyone have any suggestions on where to eat and what to do.  Any restaurant recommendations would be appreciated.  If there are any not to miss buffets at the casinos in Atlantic City please let me know.  We are budget minded but have no problem paying for a special dinner.  Also are there any do not miss shows?  We are not real gamblers (occasional online poker or quarter or two ina slot machine).  Last question.  We love to Mountain bike, so any trail recommendations (figure not) would be greatly appreciated.  I have not been in this area since I was a kid ( a looooooong time ago as I have seen the diving horse many times) so any info is appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Wayne


----------



## Art4th (May 5, 2008)

Wayne,
     If you like to shop...right behind Caesar's is "The Walk"...about 100 outlet stores. Right in front of Caesar's are "The Pier Shops". These are mostly high-end stores and restaurants that jut out into the ocean, but the best part is, on the third level there is a long row of Adirondack chairs sitting in sand in front of huge windows. It's a great place to relax and watch the beach and the ocean. At the ocean end of the Pier Shops, there is a water & music show similar to the Bellagio in Vegas but on a much smaller scale. There is also shopping and resaurants   at "The Quarter" in the Tropicana.

     The Boardwalk has been "spruced up" quite a bit in the last couple of years. Most of the facades on the small shops that line the boardwalk have been re-done and look very nice.

     If you like casual dining, along the Boardwalk there's the Hard Rock Cafe and Rainforest Cafe. The only two buffets we've been in are the Trump Plaza (didn't like it) and the Trump Taj Mahal (not bad). I'm willing to bet that the Caesar's or Borgata buffets are better. We may try one of them when we're there for our week in August.

     As far as shows go, they change frequently. We haven't seen any of the current ones, but the Comedy Stop at The Trop is usually good if you like stand up comics. Here's a link to some upcoming shows:
http://www.atlanticcity.com/shows.htm

     If you want to play some live poker, the Showboat has a nice new poker room just inside the Boardwalk entrance. IMO The Showboat poker room is one of the friendlier ones in Atlantic City.

     I don't know about trails, but bikes are allowed on the Boardwalk from (I think) 6am to 10am.

We get to Atlantic City several times a year. If there's anything else I can help you with, let me know.

Art


----------



## csudell (May 5, 2008)

*AC recomendations*

here are two restaurants I highly recommend... coming from someone who lives an hour away and knows people that spend a lot of time in/near AC.

great authentic Italian food - reasonable prices - locals go there - not touristy
http://www.angelosfairmounttavern.com/


White House Subs
2301 Arctic
corner of Artic and Missouri
I know people that say these are the best subs/hoagies anywhere.  People come from all over to get these and to travel with them.  
here's a review:
http://www.10best.com/Atlantic_City...ub_Shop_Atlantic_City_NJ_BID_17061/index.html

These are two can't miss places.

Shopping - there are some great outlets in AC.  Check out the Borgata - not to eat but just to see it.  Its beautiful.  They have Kobe beef burgers for $50 a pop.  

I'd recommend a trip to Cape May and/or the Cape May Zoo also.  Its "free" except for your voluntary donation.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## IreneLF (May 6, 2008)

http://www.atlanticcitycruises.com/dolphin.htm

Atlantic City dolphin and whale cruises, easily accessible a few miles from the Boardwalkin a location called Gardner's Basin. 
VERY reputable and knowledgable, promising money back if no sighting.  We saw many, and  were lucky to see a large group, including mothers with babies who swam along for about 5 minutes at the side of the boat almost within touching distance.

Restaurant called Flying Cloud served a nice lunch before the 1PM boat - oysters were great.

Last summer there was a spot to rent bikes on the Boardwalk, I think the hours were restricted to before 10 AM, not sure. It was just off the Boardwalk, but you could see it from there easily,  and sponsored by one of the hotels -- near where Resorts is but not necessarily them. If you see people riding - ask, or read where they got their bikes, there was advertising on the front by the basket.

I'd second Cape May for the day as well.
Have fun!


----------



## cookie6512 (May 6, 2008)

Borgata buffet is the best!

If you have a chance go to Ocean City, about 2 or 3 exits from A.C., you will find the cleanest beach and safest town.  There are no bars allowed in town, very family oriented and beautiful.  I would say its about 15 mins from A.C.


----------



## lprstn (May 6, 2008)

csudell said:


> here are two restaurants I highly recommend... coming from someone who lives an hour away and knows people that spend a lot of time in/near AC.
> 
> great authentic Italian food - reasonable prices - locals go there - not touristy
> http://www.angelosfairmounttavern.com/
> ...



I second you on the White House Subs shop, yum yum.  Also there are great restaurants at the Bellgato


----------



## gretel (May 6, 2008)

Love White House subs.  I get one almost monthly! Expect a wait (ask people in line for their "system" for waiting to save you time).

Take a drive to Wildwood!  It's a huge boardwalk with rides, games, etc.  There is usually lots going on and entertainment.  Very lively in the summer!


----------



## Flo (May 6, 2008)

Off the Boardwalk near Resorts is the Atlantic City Bar & Grill. Great food, good prices and excellent service.

http://acbarandgrill.com/store/comersus_index.asp

Also on Brigantine is:
Hooper's Seafood Café
3312 Brigantine Avenue
(609) 266-6826

Excellent seafood-although it's been several years since we've been there. They also have a seafood store attached. Food is very fresh, and lunch prices especially were reasonable.


----------



## Zac495 (May 6, 2008)

Will you have kids with you? 
Ocean City is really fun for kids. Atlantic city is very kid-unfriendly. That said, my kids like it anyway. We did Tony and Tina's wedding there. It was so fun -but I don't know if I would have liked it much without the kids. My kids were all into it. We also did The Price is Right. Again, fun with the kids -dumb without.


----------



## csudell (May 6, 2008)

*triple the vote for Ocean City*

We go to Ocean City every summer - its a great, clean, family friendly beach and boardwalk.


----------



## Flo (May 7, 2008)

Within an hour is the Cape May Court House Zoo and it's free

http://www.capemaycountygov.net/Cit-e-Access/webpage.cfm?TID=5&TPID=2729


----------



## lprstn (May 7, 2008)

If you are going to have kids with you and don't mind a 40 min. from Atlantic City..drive check out http://www.moreyspiers.com/history.htm

We take the kids here for a day trip and they have a BLAST! and so do I!


----------



## Aldo (May 7, 2008)

On Pacific Ave, right across the street from Trump Plaza (not the Taj, the Plaza) there's a little hole in the wall Dominican Diner which cannot be surpassed.  About $12 for a full dinner.  Great food, great price.  Something different.


----------



## CMF (May 28, 2008)

*AC and Kids - is there anything for the kids in the winter??*

I was thinking of a short stay with the family around new years - but I don't think there is anything for the kids to do.  Any ideas?

Charles


----------

